# Where to buy a Sink/cooker self contained unit ?



## RomaDenizen (Sep 5, 2011)

To fit inside a tiny teeny campervan.  
and also which model/brand would you recommend, and which to avoid. 
.
thanks


----------



## Fugg (Sep 5, 2011)

Cant offer any advice on whats good or bad in terms of reliability/quality but i'm a few days away from buying a smev hob from this place. Rainbow Conversions Ltd t/a Grasshopper Leisure | Caravan & Motorhome - Kitchen Equipment

They seem to have the best prices out there particularly on the lower priced hobs. 

For your teeny van the smev 1 burner with sink and glass lid would be an option maybe roughly 45cm x 30cm and is suitable for a corner type fit, if you didnt want the sink then a single smev burner will set you back around 75 quid i think, it's only 25cm wide by about 30 deep so super small and has a nice chrome finish.


----------



## cooljules (Sep 5, 2011)

i have been looking on ebay, the camping and caravan items section, under used and nearest to me, seen a good few sinks and cooker units, although i didnt take much notice as i dont need it, might get lucky.  got a good few things locally, cheap too.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2011)

you seem to be considering converting a small van into a camper ,  a lot seem to like the renault kangoo and one or two have them on here ,they are a good base for convertion .  but i suppose it depends on do you want a single or twin berth . the small dihatsu, honda acty  vans used to be liked but there reliability can be dire regards overheating and spares can be a bit hard to come by and a little expensive .mind you there are many out there and a converted one can fetch quite a bit of money now due to there low insurance and tax and good fuel consumption .


----------



## Firefox (Sep 5, 2011)

If you want a small one I'd recommend the Smev 2 or 3 burner 8323 or 8322

You can get them at Rainbow conversions for example:

Rainbow Conversions - smev cookers, burners, grills and sinks for your DIY self build motorhome and campervan conversion

The 8323 fits in a space 700mm long by 450 deep. But if you want a smaller unit there is a one burner model. Or go large with separate units, there is lots of choice on the the page above. I've had mine in for almost two years and very happy with it. Even cooked a big 4 course Christmas meal on there with the help of a separate electric mini oven and grill.

Edit: Just noticed Fugg recommended exactly the same thing! I didn't see his post before so it's an independent opinion.


----------



## activecampers (Sep 5, 2011)

If you are DIYing - look at "cak tanks" - they have a huge PDF catalog you can look at off line, and you can get one sent in the post. Amazing choice and most small converts get their bits from there!


----------



## donkey too (Sep 5, 2011)

This is up for offer in Brandon and will take 100 quid for it it is as new and only used 1 week you could take the stainless sink / cooker out to fit elsewhere  by undoing four screws.


----------



## CompoSimmonite (Sep 5, 2011)

donkey too said:


> This is up for offer in Brandon and will take 100 quid for it it is as new and only used 1 week you could take the stainless sink / cooker out to fit elsewhere  by undoing four screws.View attachment 2738



Bargain 
Wished I'd seen that before I ordered my combo unit the other day. I opted for a SMEV 917 for my Peugeot Expert. It's going to be sited by the sliding door opening so possible to use whilst standing outside hence not wanting a unit with lid.
Although they seem to be the  same company postage slightly cheaper from Grasshopper Leisure than from Rainbow Conversions !

Paul H


----------

